# What are some good instrumental Metal bands?



## Santuzzo (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for some instrumental Metal to check out. I like stuff like Blotted Science, Animals as Leaders etc.
So, anything thrash, prog, technical, etc ...

Do you know any other bands I might want to check out?

Bands I already know and like:
Blotted Science
Animals as Leaders
Scale The Summit
Mastery
Keith Merrow
Absent Distance
Piotrek Gruszka
Exivious


Thanks,
Lars


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 8, 2011)

Capture the Sun, obviously... 

But some more:
Pelican
CHON
Octopus
Evan Brewer (all bass)
Cloudkicker
Fredrik Thordendals Special Defects
Kokomo
The Helix Nebula
Tides


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 8, 2011)

Blasphemer said:


> Capture the Sun, obviously...



Thanks, I will definitely check it out
Is that your band?


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah. Gotta pump that shameless self promotion at all occurrences...


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 8, 2011)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
I guess embedding doesnt work on my tab, but check out that sleep terror 8 string link i posted


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 8, 2011)

Behold...the Arctopus
Dysrhythmia
Planet X
TRAM


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 8, 2011)

ChimpSpanner
Paul Wardingham


----------



## Adari (Jul 8, 2011)

Achokarlos
Buckethead
Although not a "band", I maintain that Paganini is metal.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 8, 2011)

My band Arc, but you already know us


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 8, 2011)

Adari said:


> Achokarlos
> Buckethead
> Although not a "band", I maintain that Paganini is metal.



Classical music had 100% more brutal than anything around nowadays. They didn't need gimmick tunings to achieve it either. (low tuning 'increasing heaviness' is gimmick in my mind, alternate tunings for different purposes are cool though)


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your recommendations.




HumanFuseBen said:


> My band Arc, but you already know us



 Are your songs available for purchase/download ?


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jul 8, 2011)

Gordian Knot, Spastik Ink, Behold the Arctopus, Dysrhythmia..are some of my favorites. Also, I played in Canvas Solaris (We had a few well received Instrumental releases) and I am currently in The Universe Divide (Link in my signature) which is also instrumental.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 8, 2011)

greatest instrumental band ever?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2011)

CHIMP SPANNER <3 Saying it again because it needs to be done.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone got a link to where I can check out this Tides band?... that's one thing about prog metal bands, Y U NO make non generic name so it's easier to find your music online?!


----------



## KingAenarion (Jul 8, 2011)

Blasphemer said:


> Capture the Sun, obviously...
> 
> But some more:
> Pelican
> ...



I love how you mention the Helix Nebula. Dear Lord, Jake Lowe is a freak!

Also, how has Liquid Tension Experiment not been mentioned?

In terms of "brutal" classical stuff. Mahler is hugely epic, also Ravel, Shostakovich and Stravinsky.

Most of Hans Zimmer and Michael Giacchino's movie scores are pretty heavy too


----------



## gunch (Jul 8, 2011)

Irepress

The Fucking Champs (Sooooo goooood)


----------



## MistaMarko (Jul 8, 2011)

Although we aren't anymore, Tetrafusion's first album was instrumental, pretty much along the same vein as the bands mentioned in the OP. You might like it, OP; check them out:


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Murdstone (Jul 9, 2011)

Gordian Knot
Amogh Symphony
Praxis
1980

In addition to most of the ones that have been mentioned.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 9, 2011)

Some of John Petrucci's solo stuff is pretty metal


----------



## Leaper (Jul 9, 2011)

Psychedelic gypsy-jazz instrumental metal = Avalanche of Worms.


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 9, 2011)

Hella (sorta more noise/rock)


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. A lot of great stuff!

I have been trying to find the Octopus album CODA, but unfortunately it seems to be out of print.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 10, 2011)

ChrisRushing said:


> Gordian Knot, Spastik Ink, Behold the Arctopus, Dysrhythmia..are some of my favorites. Also, I played in Canvas Solaris (We had a few well received Instrumental releases) and I am currently in The Universe Divide (Link in my signature) which is also instrumental.



Respect, Canvas Solaris is great and there's some seriously awesome stuff in those albums!


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jul 10, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Respect, Canvas Solaris is great and there's some seriously awesome stuff in those albums!



Thanks man. Appreciate the kind words. Did you check out The Universe Divide yet? It's Gael (bass) and I (guitar) with another friend of ours that drums. Obviously not a direct substitute for Canvas but we have a similar approach to our writing/musical philosophy. You may enjoy it. 

Also serious thanks to Santuzzo for the album purchase!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 10, 2011)

Friend of mine has a project called "Cosyns."

It's progressive heavy instrumental music. 

Cosÿns (EP NOW AVAILABLE!) | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

Uses Morse Code to write the songs.

He's suppose to get a teaser up eventually of his new stuff (sounds a lot better and heavier).


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm detecting a serious lack of Liquid Tension Experiment in this thread


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jul 12, 2011)

Loomis's solo album


----------



## themike (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## The ProfEscher (Jul 12, 2011)

Halcyon.



It's just one dude. He writes the music, plays all the instruments, and produces it himself. You can download his entire album from his bandcamp and it's pretty damn awesome.

Halcyon

Actually it appears to cost money now, but still. Awesome stuff.

EDIT: Actually I'm pretty sure that dude posts on here.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 13, 2011)

The ProfEscher said:


> Halcyon.
> 
> 
> It's just one dude. He writes the music, plays all the instruments, and produces it himself. You can download his entire album from his bandcamp and it's pretty damn awesome.
> ...



Yes, he is on this forum 

And I just purchased his album!


----------



## Cyntex (Jul 18, 2011)

Liquorworks
Angel Vivaldi
Cacophony
Cloudyhead
Pelican


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 18, 2011)

... Periphery

[/




]


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 18, 2011)

I've got a bunch of friends who play in a band called Intense Men. They're pretty fn good. They're on Nacht Records. Some of those dudes are in another band called Moth Guts. Both are metal, but kind of jazzy too. Definitely original, that's for sure. Both bands are from NJ. I've seen them play a bunch at The Brighton Bar in Long Branch.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 18, 2011)

Double Post.


----------



## chronocide (Jul 18, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Classical music had 100% more brutal than anything around nowadays. They didn't need gimmick tunings to achieve it either. (low tuning 'increasing heaviness' is gimmick in my mind, alternate tunings for different purposes are cool though)



But to be fair, an orchestra does have loads of low end for that clout already, where an average two guitars, bass and drums band at concert pitch doesn't at all. 

There are totally loads of shit-heavy classical pieces, particularly from the likes of Strauss, Wagner, Holst... Also stuff like Stravinski can be every bit as aggressive and abrasive as extreme metal, with that edgy, everything-is-about-to-fall apart vibe. Can't be bothered with twiddly baroque stuff, mind.

I absolutely agree with you on arbitrarily tuning down as an auto-heavy device.


On topic, I dunno if it's the kind of stuff the OP is looking for but there are tons of instrumental "post-" bands, obviously. Pelican and the like.


----------



## izdashit (Jul 18, 2011)

Currently digging Dan Dankmeyer.


----------



## vices like vipers (Jul 18, 2011)

Iodine Sky
Ceruleus
Judgement Day
Fractal Artifact


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 18, 2011)

Going to go ahead and be totally shameless and say my project(even though I don't feel it matches up to half of what's been mentioned) Encircle | Facebook

Dan Dankmeyer was already mentioned, that's another good one.


----------



## decypher (Jul 18, 2011)

7 for 4 with Wolfgang Zenk (ex-Sieges Even)


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Jul 19, 2011)

second cloudkicker, canvas solaris, levi/werstler, absent distance, and halcyon.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 19, 2011)

Kiko Loureiro.
Although not metal, Universo Inverso is his best solo work.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 19, 2011)

i got neg repped on here twice for mentioning absent distance...

idk why, 

but i second them, ryashon
and soul cycle

check out " if these trees could talk"
post-rock/metal

@Ikiharmaa i cant believe you know who ryashon is
i got their cd after one show when the guys were handing them out, and i dont think they've made anything since, nice guys though
i like the rest of what you posted


----------



## prh (Jul 22, 2011)

The ProfEscher said:


> Halcyon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank you sir!!! big compliment to be mentioned alongside the other artists coming up in this thread


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 22, 2011)

prh said:


> thank you sir!!! big compliment to be mentioned alongside the other artists coming up in this thread



I did buy your album download and I absolutely love it! You, sir, are an amazing composer/musician/guitarist/producer!!!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 22, 2011)

What's that, you say? You hate instrumental music? You want a metal cover band that consists entirely of vocalists? Well, okay, but...


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 22, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> What's that, you say? You hate instrumental music? You want a metal cover band that consists entirely of vocalists? Well, okay, but...


----------



## pink freud (Jul 22, 2011)

Russian Circles


----------



## yurtesh (Feb 23, 2014)

[


----------



## Vhyle (Feb 23, 2014)

Algarothsyum 

Both albums are on Bandcamp - Algarothsyum

/shamelessplug


----------



## vilk (Feb 23, 2014)

Save Us From The Archon. By and far my favorite instrumental group--one of my favorite bands even. I don't understand how these guys are able to make music simultaneously so intense and emotional while still being ridiculously technical but without getting boring. 

You turn on this EP and then 11 minutes later you're like--damn. I don't know what just happened, but it was awesome.


Pumped for a new LP this year.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 23, 2014)

thanks for the new replies.


----------



## Decapitated (Feb 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWKFrzNbCq8


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 23, 2014)

Did anybody say Chon, Sithu Aye, Pomegranate Tiger, or Modern Day Babylon? Because those guys are trill. All of them.


----------



## gunch (Feb 24, 2014)

Electro Quaterstaff 



Serious Beak


----------



## EvA (Feb 24, 2014)

Serious Beak is seriously good


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 24, 2014)

for anybody else interested in instrumental metal, check out my EP (link is in my sig below).
if you like it, and you would like a free download, let me know


----------

